
Founder Grants: Fund a startup without giving up equity - apsec112
https://www.foundergrants.com/
======
supernova87a
I also like reading stories such as "what are the first things you should do
when you win the lottery" when I'm feeling bored.

[https://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/24vo34/whats_the...](https://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/24vo34/whats_the_happiest_5word_sentence_you_could_hear/chb38xf/)

~~~
kasperni
That was an unexpected good read.

------
switch11
well, I did find a grant in my own city (Montreal) which I did not know about

so there is some value to it

Grants are so oddly specific

most of the amounts are not game-changing, though

well, might be for someone starting off

------
SQueeeeeL
For anyone interested, this isn't a loan, it's just a grant aggregation site.
Honestly crazy bizarre marketing in the title "Fund a startup without giving
up equity", like do people not know what grants are...?

Based on the weird marketing and pushing me to make an account, I imagine they
will try to "pivot" this to being some form of bland generic social network in
the next few months

~~~
edoceo
It's more likely to pivot to lead-gen for the VCs that back this play
[https://www.1517fund.com](https://www.1517fund.com)

Maybe they use it to be first in line for the business that have "it"

